# AqAdvisor (stocking calculator)



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

This is easily by far THE best stocking calculator out there.
www.aqadvisor.com 
It takes into effect many different factors,
and it helps you correct for your problems.
It suggests Temperature, PH, GH, and how much filtration you need.

-Temperature: Should be self explanatory. 
Most tropical fish prefer between 72 and 82 degrees F.

-PH: Is how basic or acidic the water is. 
It is measured on a 1-12 scale. 7.0 is neutral, lower is acidic, higher is basic.

-GH: Is just how many dissolved minerals are in your water.

Filtration: I personally like to use double filtration. (two filters)
It's better for your fish and you don't have to change the filters as often.
Don't overdo it with too much filtration, over-filtration is bad.
It prohibits beneficial bacteria to grow.
I use 1.5-2.0 times the filtration the tanks capacity.
So for a 10 G I'd use either a 10 and a 5 G filter. (15 gallons of filtration)
Or two 10 G filters. It depends on the bio load. (20 gallons of filtration.)

I could go on and on about filtration.
If you have any questions feel free to ask.

I'll post some pics of my 10 G as soon as I finish planting it with live plants.
But thats a whole other story.


----------

